
Sundown in America - eplanit
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/31/opinion/sunday/sundown-in-america.html?pagewanted=all
======
rubyrescue
There's so much hyperbole in here it's hard to know what parts to take
seriously. I do believe the 'fix is in' but also don't know how to read
someone who is afraid of austerity but also uses the word keynesian as an
epithet. Is government spending bad? is it good? Would the 2008 crisis really
have just evaporated so easily? Would anyone take that chance?

------
moultano
Off topic rant. Flagged.

------
mpyne
I'll admit it took awhile to find the evidence of nuthattery (FDR taking the
domestic U.S. off of the gold standard, in case you were wondering).

It's a pity too as there _are_ a lot of good points in there mixed with the
non-sense.

